# bedding...



## mousegirl13 (Oct 11, 2011)

i was just wondering could i use hay and ripped up newspaper for bedding???

i no about the normal beddings but i would like to use my own

thanks


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I use hay and either ripped up kitchen or toilet roll for mine which they love to make nests out of.... I've always been a little unsure of the ink in newspaper, and what effect it would have on mice if ingested?


----------



## mousegirl13 (Oct 11, 2011)

yerr i might do that but i wonder about the newspaper??

thanks


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I would not use newspaper, as the ink can be bad for the mice.
I use toilet paper and it works very well


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Just hay will be fine, I've found that mice prefer it to anything else anyway. Don't bother with the newspaper. Like others have said, the ink is an issue, and it goes mouldy if it gets wet.


----------



## mousegirl13 (Oct 11, 2011)

ok so i can use
-hay
-paper towel ripped up
-toliet roll ripped up
-a4 sized paper ripped up
and toliet paper all together

thanks


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Almost all newsprint is soybean oil based nowadays, so if it's just black and white, it should be fine, as long as you police the tanks for wetness daily, as nasty mold that grows on paper can cause serious illness is small creatures, and cause problems for larger creatures, like humans. I give my meeces TP for nest building and they just love it.


----------

